# new bulkhead to existing ceiling



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

You could just flat tape it up to the ceiling


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

scottktmrider said:


> You could just flat tape it up to the ceiling


i am not familliar with that technique. what is flat taping? and what type of tape is used?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Flat taping means put the tape on flat instead of creasing it over the joint. The way I would do it is fill the gap with setting (hot) mud then tape it the normal way. But you have to realize I think silicone caulk should be outlawed and be banned from being sold, period.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not understanding flat taping. You have a 90 degree angle. How is the paper "flat", yet covering a 90 degree angle?


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Flat taping means put the tape on flat instead of creasing it over the joint. The way I would do it is fill the gap with setting (hot) mud then tape it the normal way. But you have to realize I think silicone caulk should be outlawed and be banned from being sold, period.


taping adds strength to corner joints in general, to prevent cracking. what purpuse does flat taping serve if you dont attach one side to the ceiling? 
is it just for a smoother look?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

One example of flat tape would be say you patch a wall right up against the ceiling. You don't want to crease the tape because then you would have to paint the ceiling. You can use the tape flat on the wall up against the ceiling, then just mud it. It will fill the gap, if any, and will still add strength.
Hope this helps.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

basically what hes getting at is filling that 1/4" gap between the bulkhead and the ceiling. flat taping it by prefilling the gap with a setting compound then put the paper on the bulkhead flat and butt it up against the wall then skim it out. you'll now have almost to zero gap now to caulk cause caulking a 1/4" gap would just look nasty.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

princelake said:


> basically what hes getting at is filling that 1/4" gap between the bulkhead and the ceiling. flat taping it by prefilling the gap with a setting compound then put the paper on the bulkhead flat and butt it up against the wall then skim it out. you'll now have almost to zero gap now to caulk cause caulking a 1/4" gap would just look nasty.


that makes sense.


thank you everyone for your input.


----------

